# Want to start MMA.



## Keiranasauras (Apr 22, 2012)

places to do mma?


----------



## TheOni (Feb 6, 2012)

Hello mate, first of all, good luck going for your 2nd Dan, that's a big achievement for someone so young!...Now, to answer your question, there's Combat company in Richmond, don't know how good they are there but that's the only one I know of in that area, however, if you head over to Park Royal you have London Shootfighters, arguably one of the best MMA gyms in London, I did a short camp there as a teenager and loved it, they're good blokes for the most part and they'll teach you well.

Good luck with your MMA career mate, you'll love it.


----------



## PrideNeverDies (Sep 28, 2008)

Team titan or lsf are the dominant london gyms to check


----------



## Joezy (Jun 11, 2012)

Hi I'm thinking about starting an MMA camp but I'm not shore if it's for me ! I'm not much of a fighter and I don't know if u need to have much exsperance in fighting and also is there any info of where I can join a mma camp in Bradford ? thanks


----------

